

Companies that are doing well by doing good - miraj
http://fortune.com/change-the-world/

======
poelzi
I saw Nike in the list and instantaneous knew this site talk bullshit... those
fortune guys got green/brainwashed.

------
BatFastard
Walmart was number 4 on the list. Needless to say I immediately dismissed it
as PR.

------
cholantesh
Important to note:

>This list is not meant to be a ranking of the overall “goodness” of companies
or of their “social responsibility.”

